# Diodos de protección



## Alloy (Feb 6, 2011)

Hola, esta es una pregunta muy básica pero por mucho que lo miro no consigo entenderlo. Hasta donde se el diodo se comporta como interruptor cerrado si esta polarizado en directa y en abierto si esta en inversa, dejando pasar y no dejando pasar corriente. 

 Pero como funciona protegiendo a un integrado como por ejemplo el lm317 cuando esta conectado en paralelo? 

Lo que se me viene a la cabeza siendo erroneo porque si no, no funcionaria es esto: la corriente escogeria el camino(como esta en paralelo) donde no esta el diodo e iria al integrado igualmente.

A ver si alguien me ayuda ^^ 

http://www.ladyada.net/library/equipt/diypsupp.html

me refiero a D1, D2 ni me lo planteo saber hasta no entender el otro.

PD: a lo mejor no entendido bien el uso, en teoria yo entiendo que protege de que la corriente no entre por la salida o algo así.


----------



## J2C (Feb 6, 2011)

Alloy

Esos dos diodos D1 y D2 estan colocados en el circuito a modo de protección del integrado regulador, D1 esta para proteger en caso que conectes a la salida algo que tenga mas tensión que la preajustada en el regulador, por ej. un capacitor cargado.

Para tener la explicación exacta de cada uno busca en la Web de National Semiconductor la Datasheet (hoja de datos) de ese circuito integrado regulador.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 6, 2011)

abajo de la misma imagen te lo explica...en inglés pero te lo explica..

D1 proteje cuando la entrada se cortocircuita...es decir que se une la entrada con masa...para proteger contra picos de voltaje inverso
y el D2 hace basicamente lo mismo, pero contra las cargas y descargas de los capacitores electrolíticos de salida.

saludos.


----------



## Vick (Feb 6, 2011)

Así es los diodos protegen al regulador en caso de un corto en la entrada (D1), si esto ocurre el capacitor de salida C3 intentará descargarse a través del regulador y esto lo puede dañar, así que se coloca el diodo y si ocurre el corto el capacitor se descarga a través del diodo y no del regulador.

D2 protege contra cortos en la entrada o salida igualmente, solo es necesario usarlos si usas alto voltaje en la salida y altos valores de capacitancias, no recuerdo exactamente, pero en la hoja de datos del regulador están los valores en los cuales hay que usar los diodos...

Suerte...


----------



## Alloy (Feb 7, 2011)

Muchas gracias por las respuestas. Aun me surge una duda bastante basica, los electrones descargados de condensador van al catodo del diodo a la parte dopada en positiva atrayendo a a los electrones por eso mismo, por estar dopado en positivo? Es de esta manera como trabaja un diodo de proteccion?

Quizas estoy diciendo tonterias, pero tengo bastantes lagunas en algunos aspectos teoricos y necesito hacer las preguntas asi, lo siento .


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 7, 2011)

si, hiciste una pequeña ensalada de conceptos...pero vamos a decir que si...el diodo permite el paso de corriente de ánodo a cátodo...pero no a la inversa...

funciona como una llave con algunas minimas fugas...pero que a los fines prácticos es muy util.


----------



## DATAGENIUS (Feb 7, 2011)

Claro... piensa que se pusieron para casos excepcionales y potencialmente peligrosos... D1 entrará en conducción sólo si en el punto Vo aparece por cualquier razón (descarga de condensadores, otra fuente mayor, etc, etc) una tensión mayor a la tensión de salida del IC regulador... puesto que en condiciones normales Vi es mayor que Vo, lo que bloquea la conducción de D1. Por tanto, si cambias esas condiciones, D1 entrará en conducción y la sobre tensión o la corriente que por D1 circule, se reabsorbe por la fuente de 9v de entrada. También para descargar el condensador de C3 en caso de cortocircuitar el terminal Vi.
Por otro lado, D2 está para el caso de que en Vo quede en corto circuito y se pueda descargar C2 mas rápidamente.

Esa es mi explicación.. jajajja


----------



## Alloy (Feb 8, 2011)

Bueno no se si me llegue a explicar del todo lo que queria decir. 

Todo parte de que un dia intentaba entender lo que ocurria fisicamente en los bjt y no lo entendia ya que no sabia que la corriente en sentido fisico va de - a +. Claro lo intentaba entender hacinedome un lio impresionante. 

Ahora me ocurre aqui lo mismo, no se si lo estamos mirando en sentido fisico o ceonvecional, de ahi mi ensaladilla de conceptos.

Tengo entendido que el condensador se cortocircuita y a su vez se descarga. Pero si se descarga hacia arriba estamos viendolo en sentido coenvencional o fisico?


lo que queria decir en mi ultimo post es que suponiendo que los electrones van de - a + (y no de + a - como en convencional) el condensador descarga hacia arriba (recalco en sentido fisico) - que van a ser absorvidos por el ánodo del diodo que esta dopado en positivo con lo cual no pasaria corriente si no que moriria ahi.  

O lo que ocurre es q simplemente la corriente (ahora si en sentido convencional) sale del condensador hacia arriba y pq ofrece menos resistencia el diodo que el integrado toma ese camino.


Uff vaya ladrillo estoy soltando, doy muchas gracias a todos los que contestais. ¿Estoy haciendo mal en intentar mirar la corriente a veces en sentido convencional y otras en sentido fisico? es que los BJT no los entendi hasta que los mire en sentido fisico. Un saludo y gracias!


----------



## DATAGENIUS (Feb 8, 2011)

pues a mi me enseñaron ambos sentidos... pero me dijeron muy claro, que, o analizaba el circuito en sentido convencional, o lo hacia en sentido electrónico (que en el fondo, es el correcto, pero para cálculos y análisis de mayas en kirchoff... el sentido electrónico da siempre los resultados en negativo, mientras que del modo convencional en positivo)

Será mejor para ti, que te concentraras en analizar los circuitos de un solo modo y con mas experiencia lo podrás ver en ambos sentidos sin confundirte 

Saludos


----------



## dantonio (Feb 8, 2011)

Alloy dijo:


> Hola, esta es una pregunta muy básica pero por mucho que lo miro no consigo entenderlo. Hasta donde se el diodo se comporta como interruptor cerrado si esta polarizado en directa y en abierto si esta en inversa, dejando pasar y no dejando pasar corriente.
> 
> Pero como funciona protegiendo a un integrado como por ejemplo el lm317 cuando esta conectado en paralelo?
> 
> ...



En el caso del circuito integrado LM317, se trata de un regulador de tensión programable, de tres terminales.  En cambio, los llamados diodos zener, de efecto avalancha, etc, son empleados como estabilizadores y/o limitadores, a la tensión para la cual fueron diseñados.


----------

